# Boardworks Annouces Partnership with Badfish



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Great to hear the official word. Badfish defines river SUP play. We are super excited to see the new boards produced by Boardworks.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats on a great partnership...


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

Waiting for the Badfish Creeker SUP....


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

ryguy said:


> Waiting for the Badfish Creeker SUP....


we have it. Its called the MVP Mountain Valley Paddleboard. People were running class IV on it his season. It will be available in 2012. Thanks!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work Zack and Mike, I love seeing you guys on the cutting edge making it happen and getting rewarded. Good luck and best wishes to Bad Fish Boards. May this be just the beginning of a long and successful adventure.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

That thing looks pretty sweet.


----------

